# Moths?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I guess if you live long enough, you'll see everything.

This weekend, I have thousands upon thousands of little moths, about 1/2" nose to tail, only in the front yard, northeast side of the house, under the linden trees. Yesterday morning, I sprayed a Bayer insecticide where they were--didn't seem to do much in the way of slowing them down. So, last night, I sprayed some Perm-up left over from my alfalfa. Did seem to put the hurt to them.

This morning, I have hundreds of larger moths on the front porch. In one window, between the glass and the screen, I have at least 30 of the larger moths.

Early this spring, I spread some mothballs in the front yard to drive moles away. Now, it's almost like the mothballs attracted them.

I have never seen moths, of any kind, this bad. Any body have any ideas what is going on?

Ralph


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks like you made super :huh:moths out of them with that first spray.

Only kidding. But I hope they don't come my way.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Lorsban or a pyrethroid sp?. ?????


----------

